# is your iTaste SVD buzzing?



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

While firing at a respectable 12.5W the SVD mod suddenly started buzzing low down on the battery compartment, I caught quite the spook seeing as Im using an efest 18650 purple batt, what with the latest efest batt scandal and all.
Probably the fastest batt change ever, but the batt wasnt even warm. 
Finally I figured out what it is, the PWM runs at a low frequency (33hz?) which you can only hear if you hold your ear against the mod case while firing... but because of the poor tolerance of the threading on the telescoping batt tube, the lower tube piece is free to resonate like a loudspeaker cone.
A quick fix is to just press the bottom case section against the palm of your hand when its buzzing and it stops immediately.
I dont screw the 2 sections together vas, because I think that batt needs a bit of expansion space and dont want to dent the neg batt contact either.

Bottom line...its not some critical _"throw the mod into the pool"_ event, ie not caused by the battery, for what its worth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

I have two of these @blujeenz 
And although i dont use them, i will keep them to remind me of my earlier days of vaping
Strong and tough tubes indeed. Many fond memories, despite the buzzing !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

@Silver I got it on sale for R200 odd, so figured they might sell quite a few to noobs like myself and didnt want the SVD buzz to scare them off vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/12/15)

I hate the svd. Thing fires when it feels like it and not when you want to vape.
It's temprimental and I payed R1000 for it. 
I almost quit vaping because of it. I hated every waking moment with the svd.


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Christos said:


> I hate the svd. Thing fires when it feels like it and not when you want to vape.
> It's temprimental and I payed R1000 for it.
> I almost quit vaping because of it. I hated every waking moment with the svd.



I know @Rob Fisher needed to take pills because of the unintuitive user interface
But mine have behaved well @Christos, never fired out of turn and gave me several months of great vapes
They just fell over a lot because they were tubes, lol


----------



## Christos (20/12/15)

It was my first device after using the twisp for 3 days. Worked well for a week. 
I do however chain vape. 
I still have it to remind me what a bad mod is all about

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/15)

Silver said:


> I know @Rob Fisher needed to take pills because of the unintuitive user interface
> But mine have behaved well @Christos, never fired out of turn and gave me several months of great vapes
> They just fell over a lot because they were tubes, lol



I hated mine more than life itself! I should have thrown it in the gorge!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/12/15)

I had no issues with the SVD I had it was a solid performer and I sometimes wish I hadn't sold it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/12/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> I had no issues with the SVD I had it was a solid performer and I sometimes wish I hadn't sold it.


You want mine? 
I wish there was a way to re purpose it as a dildo. 
That's how I feel about the mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

Christos said:


> I hate the svd. Thing fires when it feels like it and not when you want to vape.
> It's temprimental and I payed R1000 for it.
> I almost quit vaping because of it. I hated every waking moment with the svd.



One thing I noticed very quickly is that it doesnt like to multitask, you have to wait till the screen is dark before pushing any button including the fire button.
Main prob with the fire button is that it isnt a direct action on the tactile switch, but connected with a soft clear silicone tube to see the green, yellow and red lights.
Once you have the basics down pat, its pretty much plain sailing from there on.


----------

